# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Headsets >  Ambeo Smart Headset, Sennheiser electronic GmbH & Co. KG, Wedemark, Hanover, Lower Saxony, Germany

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Sennheiser electronic GmbH & Co. KG

Home page - en-de.sennheiser.com/in-ear-headphones-3d-audio-ambeo-smart-headset

----------


## Airicist

Ambeo Smart Headset: how to

Published on May 25, 2018




> The new Sennheiser Ambeo Smart Headset will have you experience stunning 3D sound technology – but how does it really work? Check out this tutorial of the Ambeo Smart Headset to benefit from all the canny audio features encased in a cutting-edge design!

----------

